

Remember the Ice Bucket Challenge? Here’s What Happened to the Money - confiscate
http://time.com/money/4000583/ice-bucket-challenge-money-donations/

======
veidr
Cool, I was afraid this was going to be a story about corruption and
mismanagement, but it's not.

------
hadeharian
This is good. The very odd thing about this event is that I recall the benefit
and to some extent the ridiculousness of the ice bucket challenge, and thought
to myself that it's great that people were coming together to help those in
need.

Several months later, my father was diagnosed with ALS. A week ago, my father
passed away.

At this stage in my life, I can't begin to express how thankful I am that
there is a group dedicated to the treatment of this condition and that (unlike
many other US charitable endeavors) the monies received have been utilized
efficiently.

